
Prototyping tool for ReactJS. launch today - khughlee
https://github.com/ReactPrimer/ReactPrimer
======
khughlee
Hey guys and gals! Me and some friends just launched this prototyping tool for
ReactJS. You can drag and drop boxes to build your component tree and export
this component folder straight into your project! Check us out and let us know
what you think

